# Changing Fixtures



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

By popular request, these old style fixtures in our playroom need to go. What can I replace them with that is modern looking. This is our basement living room where we watch films on the HTPC. They hang low and I always bang my head on them when walking by but putting spotlights/cup-lights is out of the question since that would require working inside the ceiling and I'm not up for a big job like that. I just wanna replace each fixture with something more appealing and to-date, as hopefully higher so I don't bang my head.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Those things look like they'd create a lot of shadow areas. 

Best advice I can give is to browse the lighting departments on various websites for the big box stores like Home Depot, Lowes, Menards etc. See what you like the looks of. 
The majority of them will have measurements of the fixtures included so you can see how low they'll be when installed.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Solidify said:


> By popular request, these old style fixtures in our playroom need to go. What can I replace them with that is modern looking. This is our basement living room where we watch films on the HTPC. They hang low and I always bang my head on them when walking by but putting spotlights/cup-lights is out of the question since that would require working inside the ceiling and I'm not up for a big job like that. I just wanna replace each fixture with something more appealing and to-date, as hopefully higher so I don't bang my head.


I agree with the previous post, it would be best to see what is out there and appealing to you and your family. There are plenty of nice ones that are flush to the ceiling. you can also get some ideas from lampsplus.com


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

The problem is that the ones that are flush to the ceiling require mounting something inside the ceiling, and that requires opening the ceiling up.. unless I'm wrong. Atleast that's the case for spotlights.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you can overlap the chain, then the existing ones could stay and just be a little higher.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Solidify said:


> The problem is that the ones that are flush to the ceiling require mounting something inside the ceiling, and that requires opening the ceiling up.. unless I'm wrong. Atleast that's the case for spotlights.


 the lighting fixtures usually come with a bracket that gets mounted to the box then the light gets mounted to the bracket.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I'm aware of that.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Solidify said:


> The problem is that the ones that are flush to the ceiling require mounting something inside the ceiling, and that requires opening the ceiling up.. unless I'm wrong. Atleast that's the case for spotlights.



flush does not mean inside the ceiling - in other words, in most cases, it means "not hanging". I have installed several of them without doing anything inside of the ceiling. Looking at your pictures, there is nothing to prevent installing most. go to the link I provided and check them out.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Lots of them to check out here for ideas http://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_ss...ush ceiling light&sprefix=Flush+ceil,aps,1956


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

sobeit said:


> flush does not mean inside the ceiling - in other words, in most cases, it means "not hanging". I have installed several of them without doing anything inside of the ceiling. Looking at your pictures, there is nothing to prevent installing most. go to the link I provided and check them out.


That's correct.  Flush mount=surface mounted/below ceiling. Recessed=part/all roughed in above ceiling. 

Since you're getting new fixtures, the general style of the room should be taken into consideration. Also, the way the room is typically used should be acknowledged. Do the fixtures need to provide task lighting, or accent lighting?

Since you watch movies in the room, something with a shade/covered lamp would be ideal so glare isn't an issue on your screen/display.

With that said, depending on your ceiling construction, recessed can lights can usually be cut in from below with no crawling around through the ceiling.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

sobeit, i glanced the website but ill check it more thoroughly another time. 



> Do the fixtures need to provide task lighting, or accent lighting?


Since it's for sure not task lighting, I would say it's accent lighting that we're looking for.

The ceiling is just drywall with stucco.


----------

